# DIK - questionable charging policy?



## KCK (Jun 15, 2006)

I have been a little late catching up with things this year due to personal reasons. Realizing, a couple months ago, that my DIK levy was past due by about 30 days, I contacted them by email to request a payment form and the exact amount in USD, converted from 1608 ZAR.

They responded with a figure that appeared to be an overcharge of a little under 10 per cent based on that day's exchange rate. I responded stating that I would be happy to pay based on official rate and not the overcharge, and would do so immediately by CC upon receiving an email stating the correct amount.

After waiting, sometimes for several days for a response, the conversation devolved into how late my account was past due (now in the 60 day range) and ignoring my questions about official rate and a reason for what appeared to be an arbitrary surcharge. The last exchange prior to yesterday was over two weeks ago, in which I was told that someone else would contact me to discuss this.

Yesterday, I received a registered letter demanding nearly 1900 ZAR (!) with an ultimatum; you know the rest, 90 days etc.

While the USD amount does not differ that significantly, it is still to me a matter of principle, of overcharging just because they think they can. Or if I am mistaken in any way, I am receptive to fellow TUGgers' experience and advice; I do not have time to squander on these things but neither do I like being ripped off, even for small amounts. 

Does DIK do this repeatedly? Is it justifiable by any standard business ethic?


----------



## aliikai2 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Their stated policy, not at all questionable*



So, you are paying late and you don't think you should have to pay a late charge? 
Why? 
Dik is a business, and their policy is fully disclosed that if you pay late you get charged a late fee. 

You can continue to withhold payment, and they will repossess and resell your ownership, or you can step up and pay the late fee and keep the unit. 

jmho, Greg


----------



## KCK (Jun 15, 2006)

"Dik is a business"

Thanks for pointing out the obvious, but as I said, this situation began with me being 30 days late, which with most businesses is a grace period, as it indeed is with Dik. Lest you further assume I was gaming the system, I contacted them at that time to ask how much in USD, and indicated my willingness to pay immediately as long as it was the right amount.

Being a business does not condone rounding off exchange rates, or does it?


----------



## Rmelnyk (Jun 17, 2006)

What is DIK"s policy on how and when is late?  You are now behind 60/90 days.  Life is short enjoy your life, you will sleep better.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jun 17, 2006)

Have you ever visited a foreign country?  Its very unusual for money to be exchanged at the "official rate" unless you are exchanging a very large amount.  Usually it is "official plus 1-3%."  Check with http://www.oanda.com and you will see what I mean.  

I don't know what the rate was on the day in question, but the difference between the official rate and the official rate plus 3% for 1608 rands is now about $9.

I'd expect that the resort wouldn't want to bill you in dollars because it is a big hassle for them.  They'd have to bear the cost of conversion, etc, and that may be why they were charging more.  

Life's short.  Skip Starbucks for a couple of days.  

Fern


----------



## DanM (Jun 17, 2006)

Give them a credit card authorization for payment in rand, including any late fees. Let the credit card company worry about conversion rates...I find they are usually more reasonable than local banks.


----------

